# Spiele ruckeln wenn Black Desert Online im Hintergrund läuft



## Tudelutu (14. April 2018)

*Spiele ruckeln wenn Black Desert Online im Hintergrund läuft*

Hi Leute,

bei Black Desert Online gibt es ja die Möglichkeit, dass man es ohne Ressourcenverbrauch in die Informationleiste ablegen kann, sodass es weiter läuft.
Wenn ich dann beispielsweise PUBG spiele, ruckelt es regelmäßig und relativ gleichmäßig. In Sea of Thieves ist es das Gleiche.

Wenn ich auf meine Hardwareauslastung schaue, frage ich mich ernsthaft warum es ruckelt.

Mein System:
i7-7820X (Wasserkühlung; nicht übertaktet)
32Gb Ram
Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp! Extreme!
MSI x299 Gaming Pro Carbon
Durch die Internetleitung kommen 60Mbits Down- und 8Mbits Upload.

Meine CPU dümpelt während 2 Spiele laufen auf 15-20% Auslastung rum und der Ram ist selbst mit 50 Chrome Tabs nebenbei, erst bei 50% Auslastung.

Nochmal: Wenn man Black Desert Online in die Infoleiste legt, verbraucht es so gut wie keine CPU-Ressourcen und gar keine GPU-Ressourcen.

Ich hoffe mir kann es jemand erklären oder sogar helfen 

Liebe Grüße

Euer Tudelutu


----------



## Ion (15. April 2018)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln wenn Black Desert Online im Hintergrund läuft*

Hast du die Spiele auf einer HDD? Falls ja, kommt die damit womöglich nicht klar.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. April 2018)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln wenn Black Desert Online im Hintergrund läuft*

du kannst bei black desert die FPS limitierung einstellen sobald du aus dem spiel tabst (glaube ich zumindest ist schon etwas her seit ich das spiel das letzte mal gesehen hab) das kannst du glaube ich bis auf 15 fps reduzieren was dann natürlich die grafiklast verringert (was hier vmtl. das grösste problem sein müsste.


----------



## Tudelutu (15. April 2018)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln wenn Black Desert Online im Hintergrund läuft*

Ja das stimmt, allerdings erzeugt das Spiel, wenn man es im Infobereich ablegt, wie gesagt, keine Grafiklast.
Das Problem muss also ein Anderes sein.

Und nein, ich nutze nur noch SSD's, es liegt Gott sei dank auf keiner HDD^^


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. April 2018)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln wenn Black Desert Online im Hintergrund läuft*

Der 7820x ist doch sicher auch in Core packages aufgeteilt meine es waren 2er sowas wie bei Ryzen der CCX eventuell gibts hier Probleme wenn du zusätzlich noch ein anderes Spiel offen hast oder der Windows Schedule kommt damit nicht zurecht.


----------



## HisN (16. April 2018)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln wenn Black Desert Online im Hintergrund läuft*

Ne isser nicht. Deshalb ja auch von Intel der Spruch vs. AMD von "zusammengelöteten CPUs".

@TE
Du kannst mit dem OSD vom AB verfolgen was Dein Rechner macht. Eventuell fällt Dir dann bei den regelmäßigen Rucklern was auf.

Ich hab gerade mal aus Lust an der Freude getestet. Mir ist jetzt nix aufgefallen.
Ich hab 2GB RAM mehr in Benutzung durch das offene BDO, aber ruckeln tut nix ....
Scheint so zu funktionieren, wie es soll.

Hast Du inzwischen mal beobachtet was Dein Rechner macht?
Bei mir sieht das so aus: Ich zocke ACO und im Hintergrund ist BDO offen, wobei ich nur in irgend einer Stadt rumstehe. Lässt Du eventuell einen BOT laufen, der CPU-Zeit braucht?
An den Frametimes sieht man: Keine Spikes in irgend einer Form.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=epI-f_NuNiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und? Da Du Dich nicht mehr meldest, hast Du bestimmt ne Lösung gefunden. Das Forum wäre Dir Dankbar, wenn Du sie teilen könntest. Dann haben wir nämlich auch was davon.


----------



## Tudelutu (19. April 2018)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln wenn Black Desert Online im Hintergrund läuft*

Hi Leute,

entschuldigt bitte, ich hatte nicht gesehen, dass ihr so zahlreich geantwortet habt 

@HisN: Lieben Dank für deine Mühe. In dem Video läuft das wirklich schon flüssig. Tatsächlich habe auch AC Origins ausprobiert. Unspielbar =(
Naja ich habe mal nachgesehen was BDO so verbraucht. 5-8% CPU-Last. Ich habe vermutet, dass das irgendwas mit den Interupts zu tun haben könnte. Wenn es bei dir so flüssig läuft, kann das aber auch irgendwie nicht sein...

In BDO lasse ich meistens mein Pferd eine Route ablaufen. Ich werde heute mal probieren, mich irgendwo hinzustellen und nichts zu tun. Mal schauen wie es dann läuft. Bringt mir dann allerdings auch nichts, wenn ich nichts laufen lassen kann 

Der Afterburner hat mir auch nichts anderes gezeigt als ich schon geschrieben habe... Wobei ich nochmal vermehrt auf die Frametimes achten werde.

Lieben Dank und Grüße

Tudelutu


----------



## HisN (19. April 2018)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln wenn Black Desert Online im Hintergrund läuft*

Wäre ja möglich das in dem Moment wo es ruckelt der Takt der CPU springt .. z.b.
Deshalb nochmal genau schauen


----------



## Tudelutu (19. April 2018)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln wenn Black Desert Online im Hintergrund läuft*

Also es sind frimetime-Drops wenn es so ruckelt... Sehr regelmäßige


----------



## HisN (19. April 2018)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln wenn Black Desert Online im Hintergrund läuft*

Regelmäßig ist eine Software die im Hintergrund läuft.
Geh mal in Dich, ob außer BDO noch viele Tools laufen, die nicht unbedingt sein müssen.


----------



## Tudelutu (20. April 2018)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln wenn Black Desert Online im Hintergrund läuft*

Naja, die CPU hat keine Drops.


----------



## HisN (20. April 2018)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln wenn Black Desert Online im Hintergrund läuft*

Und wenn nur eine Software alle XXX Sekunden die Smart-Werte Deiner Laufwerk abfragt ... könnte ein Ruckler sein.
Regelmäßig: Software im Hintergrund.
Allerdings müsste es dann auch auftreten, wenn BDO nicht im Hintergrund ist 
Eventuell ein Plug-In für BDO was unsauber programmiert ist?


----------



## Tudelutu (23. April 2018)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln wenn Black Desert Online im Hintergrund läuft*

Ich wusste bisher gar nicht, dass es Plugins für BDO gibt xD
Nein Plugins benutze ich nicht.

Bei mir laufen halt die üblichen Verdächtigen mit. Steam, Uplay (nicht oft), Asus Xonar Software, Avira, Afterburner, hwmonitor und mehr fällt mir auf Anhieb erstmal nicht ein.
Wenn es wirklich an irgendeiner Software liegt, dann ist es eine, die nicht dauerhaft aktiv ist bzw. nicht dauerhaft arbeitet.
Diese Ruckler sind nicht durchgängig da. Im Fall von Pubg tritt das nur in manchen Situationen für ein paar Minuten auf, danach läufts wieder flüssig.
Während der Ruckler sind wie gesagt lediglich die Frametimes höher. Immer mit ca. 1 Sekunde Abstand treten dann die Ruckler auf.


----------



## Tudelutu (29. April 2018)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln wenn Black Desert Online im Hintergrund läuft*

Kurzes Update: 
Wenn ich Valkyria Chronicles starten will, wenn BDO schon im Hintergrund läuft, tut sich gar nichts mehr, weil Valkyria Chronicles nur den ersten Kern nutzt. 
Man kann auch 10 Minuten warten, dann passiert irgendwann wieder was. Manchmal kann man es sogar danach spielen xD


----------



## HisN (29. April 2018)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln wenn Black Desert Online im Hintergrund läuft*

Deaktiviere mal Intel Turbo Boost im Bios\Gerätemanager. Das verhindert dass der 1. Kern immer priorisiert wird.


----------



## Tudelutu (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln wenn Black Desert Online im Hintergrund läuft*

Verhindert das nicht auch den Boost? ^^


----------

